# Running power to my barn, any thoughts?



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I am running power from the house to the barn, about 200 feet. The plan is to come out of the meter to a service disconnect box, then under ground to the barn using 4/0 aluminum direct burial cable. We already installed a 200 amp box in the barn and ran the conduit down and out before pouring the floor. Any suggestions or past experience on a similar project would be appreciated.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

My experience doing about the same is that Consumer's will make you get a second meter on your barn, maybe you have DTE?. They wouldn't run a line back out of my meter. That being said the disconnect should be the best way to go. Wish I would have thought of that when I did mine, I already had a generator switch in the garage. I think it is a no-no to mess with the meter, but maybe an electrician in your area has some extra tags to put back on the meter.


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

I just had a similar situation for my new pole barn about the same distance from my house, now I dont a thing about elctrical work so bear with me, my electrician ran the power from my circuit breaker box in the basement of my home directly outside and underground to the barn, without any disconnect in between.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

While you are burying the wire for power, might want a coax or phone line buried while you have the trench dug?


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

ken powell said:


> While you are burying the wire for power, might want a coax or phone line buried while you have the trench dug?


 That is definitely a good idea, especially the coax. I decided not to come from inside the house to save fishing that stiff cable out through the crawl space, as I am not blessed with a basement. I will call DTE and see what their thoughts are on my plan. I've seen several people do it this way but didn't ask if it was ok'ed by the electric co. Alot of good input so far, anybody else have anything?


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Might be able to give you a bit of advise as I've done a "few" jobs like this.
First off, no power company that I have ever dealt with will come off of your house meter and run a line to a barn nor are you allowed to. Yes I had extra seals but now days things have changed.:lol:
IMO....I would have a LOCAL contractor out and have him give you a estimate and maybe even tell him you are only looking for advise. Each jurisdiction has different code standards. If it were me, I would have a meter put on your barn period. If they will not do this on a residential residence, I would run the 4/0 out there into your panel and use a 100a breaker in the house because you are not going to be able to get 200amps off of your house service unless you have a 400amp panel.
The voltage drop in a 200 foot run will not be code using 4/0.
Remember that if there ever was a fire and they determine the wiring is not up to the installed dates standards, they could decline to pay. I always look to CYA.
Best bet.....call a local LICENCED, INSURED contractor. 
Good Luck.
PS....A pvc waterline would work great in the trench also with shutoffs for winterizing.


----------



## jake6413 (Oct 29, 2009)

You cannot come out of your meter box with a second wire to a disconnect unless the lugs on the meter are rated for 2 wires. Also unless your home has a exterior disconnect you cannot have one disconnect for the service in the home and the barn service disconnect outside, they have to be grouped together. Your best solution is hire a contractor or at the very least pull a permit and have it inspected for ins. purposes. Your best solution is to install a exterior disconnect for the home with a space for a 2 pole breaker for the barn. 4/0 AL wire at 200 feet is good for apx 162 amps.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

A few years ago I had power, water, and cable trenched in and picked up two buildings from my main panel in basement. First building houses sub that hooks to generator so it doesn't sprout legs and walk off. A frost free was installed outside each building and cable in the man cave (75 yards from house) is nice when cutting deer or drinking a cold one.

Everything works just fine in furthest building and I can run either a dryer (dirty hunting clothes) or the oven (for canning) in the man cave.


----------



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

I am a licensed electrical contractor, and I suggest you not tap from your meter. It is illegal. You need to install a breaker in your panel to sub-feed your barn. You may need to upgrade your house panel. Otherwise you may be able to have DTE install a line and meter on your barn(not sure if they will do that though).


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

why do you need 200amps in your barn??? 
thats alot of power, and waisted money on 
bigger cable!!!! over kill as i see it....


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

michi-man said:


> I am a licensed electrical contractor, and I suggest you not tap from your meter. It is illegal. You need to install a breaker in your panel to sub-feed your barn. You may need to upgrade your house panel. Otherwise you may be able to have DTE install a line and meter on your barn(not sure if they will do that though).





BIG DAVE said:


> why do you need 200amps in your barn???
> thats alot of power, and waisted money on
> bigger cable!!!! over kill as i see it....


 I talked to the inspector, and michi-man you are exactly right. The house panel is 150 amps. I am hearing from people that to do 100 amps to the barn I need to upgrade the house to 200. I am thinking of putting the 200 amp box it the house now and moving the 150 to the barn and putting in a 100 amp breaker. Big Dave, I know I would probably never need 200 amp but I like to over do things to save regretting it later.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Brian,

If you want some help give me a call. I wired my entire house when I built it. That doesn't mean I would have known what to do in your case, but now that you know what needs to be done I could help you execute the plan!


----------

